# A mad scheme is brewing for Durango & Silverton loco -->



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

A mad scheme is brewing for Durango & Silverton loco -->

Here's the notions rattling around the grey matter:
1. wood load from Glenbrook Valley loco
2. balloon stack from same
Those are done.










Now:

3. instead of painting gloss black boiler jacket metallic black as dreamed up so far, use metallic grey like on PRR loco (dome bases will remain black)
4. shorten smokebox like did on V&T loco
5. paint smokebox PollyScale Steam Power Black like PRR loco
6. add rivet details to stack with http://www.archertransfers.com/catSurfaceDetails.html
7. chip off white tires like I did on PRR loco
8. ? maybe, shorten firebox about 1/2 to 3/4 inch ?
9. rearrange boiler jacket bands in front of cab and add one at end of jacketing at backhead. Strips of .015 styrene for that. Cut width to match model's molded on ones, however wide they are - I didn't measure, just held plastic sheet against existing and nicked end to match
10. molded on sand pipes have to go. will be replaced by wire

Then won't the rivet counters just love that baby. 

_ ("You must wait at least 60 seconds between posts" - @#$%, I'm not making a post, I'm editing the one I HAVE! because the image link didn't do right) _


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

on30gn15, 
I like the wood burner look for the Durango & Silverton.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By on30gn15 on 27 Sep 2009 11:14 AM 

_ ("You must wait at least 60 seconds between posts" - @#$%, I'm not making a post, I'm editing the one I HAVE! because the image link didn't do right) _ 

Been on both sides of that. All in all (to me) having to wait a few seconds to edit is better than looking like a moron for a double posting


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Ooh, I like schemes, especially mad ones.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Haven't worked on this for a time, but have just decided that when done it will be given to my Dad, a big fan of westerns. 
They just bought an HO set for under their Christmas tree - too tiny, they need a *Real Train*


----------

